# تحويل ملفات Dwg إلى ملفات Pdf



## arc_fares (17 يونيو 2006)

يزداد الاهتمام بتحويل ملفات أوتوكاد (ملفات DWG) إلى ملفات Acrobat Reader (ملفات PDF) لما توفره الأخيرة من ميزات عدة تتلخص في سهولة التعامل مع شريحة واسعة من مستخدمي الحاسوب، بما فيهم الأشخاص الذين لايستخدمون أوتوكاد، بالإضافة إلى نظام الحماية المتوفر في هذه الملفات، وإمكانية قراءتها من خلال البرنامج الشهير والمجاني Adobe Acrobat Reader. 
من الطرق الناجحة في عملية التحويل هذه استخدام البرنامج Adobe Acrobat، الذي يعتبر برنامجاً رخيصاً نسبياً (سعره 250$)، وهو يقوم عند تركيبه بإضافة الطابعتين Acrobat PDFWriter وAcrobat Distiller إلى نظام ويندوز. ويمكن أن تتم عملية التحويل من خلال الطباعة ضمن برنامج أوتوكاد إلى الطابعة Acrobat PDFWriter مباشرة، إذ يطلب أوتوكاد اسم ومسار ملف PDF المطلوب. ويسمح بالتحكم بخيارات عدة من خلال خصائص الطابعة ضمن أوتوكاد، منها قياس ورق الطباعة، والدقة المطلوبة، وطريقة طباعة نصوص تروتايب، ودقة الصورة. 

توفر هذه الطريقة أيضاً إمكانية التحويل مع وجود مراجع خارجية (Xrefs) أو صور في الرسم، ويمكن أن تتم من حيز النموذج أو من حيز الورقة. وبعد عملية التحويل يمكن فتح الملف ضمن Acrobat Reader والتحكم بنظام حمايته، ومن ثم يصبح الملف جاهزا للاستخدام الخارجي.
منقول


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (17 يونيو 2006)

دعك يا أخي من (PDF) فالمستقبل زاهر امام الـ (DWF) دويف
من مميزاته:
1. انه من عائلة اوتوديسك (AutoDesk) والأوتوكاد احد ابنائها فيكون التواصل افضل
2. ان (DWF Viewer) مجاني وحتى تحصل عليه اضغط هنا (http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/index?siteID=123112&id=6101821(
3. يمكنك من القياس (dimension) والتعمل مع الــ(layers) وجره وسترى مميزات اخرى
4. اذا أردت ان تكون (professional) اكثر فما عليك الا ان تشتري الـــ DWF Composer)

والله الموفق


----------



## arc_fares (17 يونيو 2006)

معاك حق اخي في ان (DWF Viewer) افضل بس ان اتكلم عن ان برنامج الـAcrobat Reader اكثر انتشار وتستخدمة شريحة كبيرة من مستخدمي الحاسوب.
على فكرة انا محمل البرنامج وكل اللي كن اعرفة عنة انك ممكن تتصفح الرسومات فيه وبس ومعلومتك عن انة يمكني التعامل مع الـlayers والـقياس اضافت لي الكثير .
مشكور اخي صلاح الدين.
دمتم في حفظ الله.


----------



## ملاك (17 يونيو 2006)

كنت اريد ان اعرف هذه الطريقة 
شكرا اخي الكريم على المعلومة الرائعة


----------



## arc_fares (18 يونيو 2006)

لاشكرعلى واجب ياملاك


----------



## ابو ضحى العراقي (10 يناير 2009)

الف شكر ياغالي انتة ومن ابداع الى ابداع:13:


----------



## kamaladwan (18 مايو 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## المهندس غدير يحيى (31 مايو 2010)

مششششششششششششششكور


----------



## ابو الهناء (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*مشكور*


----------



## منذر1 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

الرجاء أريد تحميل ملف التحويل من دي جي بي إلى بي دي أف


----------



## فؤاد النحاس (28 يونيو 2011)

*fouad*

gooood


----------



## الميدان (30 يناير 2014)

برنامج مفيد جدا..بس وين الرابط


----------



## الصقرليبيا (26 أبريل 2014)

:6: مشكور


----------

